# We Need Your Support



## jar546 (May 4, 2016)

Please help to keep this forum free to the public so information can be shared by upgrading your account to support us.  By upgrading your account, you will have access to parts of this forum not accessible to the general public and have to ability to do more with your posts.  Click here to become a Sawhorse today:

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/account/upgrades


----------



## cda (Aug 3, 2016)

Can you post the percs of being a member


----------



## jar546 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm going to have to review the permissions but here is a quick response:

1) You help to keep this forum in existence
2) You have the satisfaction of knowing you help pay to keep this forum alive
3) You can look at all photos on posts


----------



## ICE (Aug 4, 2016)

I logged out and could still see the pictures.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 4, 2016)

I can't control linked photos vs uploaded


----------



## ICE (Aug 4, 2016)

Linked is pretty much all there is.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 4, 2016)

Just like our society, on the dole
What's in it for me....
Why pay if you have others paying for you?


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2017)

Can we get a link, so we can send new people what the percs of sawhorse are?


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2017)

jar546 said:


> I'm going to have to review the permissions but here is a quick response:
> 
> 1) You help to keep this forum in existence
> 2) You have the satisfaction of knowing you help pay to keep this forum alive
> 3) You can look at all photos on posts





Can we get a link, so we can send new people what the percs of sawhorse are?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2017)

cda said:


> Can we get a link, so we can send new people what the percs of sawhorse are?



I don't have a link anymore since the new site and the old site have different permissions.  I have to figure out the differences and make a new page again.  The quick response I posted above was about it for the most part.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2018)

Just to keep this alive:
https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/account/upgrades


----------



## Flexo (Jul 16, 2018)

jar546 I had $1000 stolen by paypal and had to dispute the charge with my credit card. No help from paypal at all, they would not return MY money.
I will not use paypal, ever, is there an alternate way to repay the B.C F. for the help and entertainment?


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2018)

He use to take checks

Send Jar a message


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2018)

Flexo said:


> jar546 I had $1000 stolen by paypal and had to dispute the charge with my credit card. No help from paypal at all, they would not return MY money.
> I will not use paypal, ever, is there an alternate way to repay the B.C F. for the help and entertainment?



Absolutely.  PM me and I will give you an address.  Thank you for inquiring.


----------



## VillageInspector (Jul 18, 2018)

Sadly I too have been victimized by paypal. Really wish there was a link to just click on and send payment.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2018)

VillageInspector said:


> Sadly I too have been victimized by paypal. Really wish there was a link to just click on and send payment.


I mailed in Money


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

mark handler said:


> I mailed in Money


Thank you.


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2018)

How do I disable auto pay?  I am good until 2019 and I hate any kind of auto pay.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

ICE said:


> How do I disable auto pay?


That is a question for Paypal.  It is not on our end.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

For Paypal:

Log in to your Paypal account
On the upper right side click on the cog wheel where it says Profile
Then click on the left side where it says  My Money
Scroll down to  Automatic Payments
In the automatic payments area, click on  Manage Automatic Payments

Then log back on to here and renew when your Sawhorse Subscription expires and renew it or do it now and help fuel the board sooner.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2018)

ICE said:


> How do I disable auto pay?  I am good until 2019 and I hate any kind of auto pay.




Will have to look

But till then

Log in to PayPal

Look at either your history or not sure what other tab

You should see remas and there look for the auto pay feature to turn off


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2018)

cda said:


> Will have to look
> 
> But till then
> 
> ...


I can’t log in to pay pal because I have a password.  As far as I know, pay pal is not my pal.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok it was under 

Settings

Or activity


Hit the cancel button and also click on the next screen that comes up


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2018)

ICE said:


> I can’t log in to pay pal because I have a password.  As far as I know, pay pal is not my pal.




Well we all have our animus’


----------



## VillageInspector (Jul 19, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Thank you.


Can't tell you the last time I wrote a check. I do everything electronically. If someone can provide me the info I will write an e check today.

thank you


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

VillageInspector said:


> Can't tell you the last time I wrote a check. I do everything electronically. If someone can provide me the info I will write an e check today.
> 
> thank you


What information do you need for that?


----------



## ICE (Jul 19, 2018)

VillageInspector said:


> Can't tell you the last time I wrote a check. I do everything electronically. If someone can provide me the info I will write an e check today.
> 
> thank you


use Bit Coin.


----------



## Steve Vetter (Mar 28, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Please help to keep this forum free to the public so information can be shared by upgrading your account to support us.  By upgrading your account, you will have access to parts of this forum not accessible to the general public and have to ability to do more with your posts.  Click here to become a Sawhorse today:
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/account/upgrades



Would like to support but is Paypal only option? I tried yesterday to pay with credit card unsuccessfully and even Paypal option didn't work.


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2019)

Steve Vetter said:


> Would like to support but is Paypal only option? I tried yesterday to pay with credit card unsuccessfully and even Paypal option didn't work.



Thank you 

See post 26


Not sure if you have conversation privileges 

If you do send jar546 a note


----------



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2019)

Steve Vetter said:


> Would like to support but is Paypal only option? I tried yesterday to pay with credit card unsuccessfully and even Paypal option didn't work.



You can contact me direct if you want to try another option such as venmo or sending a check via snail mail


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2020)

jar546 said:


> Please help to keep this forum free to the public so information can be shared by upgrading your account to support us.  By upgrading your account, you will have access to parts of this forum not accessible to the general public and have to ability to do more with your posts.  Click here to become a Sawhorse today:
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/account/upgrades



I don't see me listed as a Sawhorse but I have received indication that you received my payment for 2 years! ?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> I don't see me listed as a Sawhorse but I have received indication that you received my payment for 2 years! ?



https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/sawhorses-and-supporters-please-read.28239/


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2020)

jar546 said:


> https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/sawhorses-and-supporters-please-read.28239/



OK, I see


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> OK, I see


I will need you to pm me your PayPal email and date of payment please so I can find it


----------

